# 2014



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Anyone else thinking about the pre- conference coal mine tours Fri and Sat ( see site social activities)
Looks like 3 hrs away from Richmond


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

While that event sounds fascinating I doubt I'll make it. I'm not sure that I'll do the short courses this year. I was all excited over Train the Trainer last year which was a bit of a let down combined with medical issues that made me late to the conference and dorm facilities that were disappointing have me a tad bit gun shy for the whole week long event this year. My wife (who didn't attend last year but went to Vermont and Rhode Island) will be attending this year so it will be a vacation of sorts. Thursday of the conference I'll be retaking 1 of the MB exams.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

The Master Beekeeper written exam (I passed the other 3 last year) will be on Tuesday this year so it looks like I will be at EAS for the short courses. Even though I talked with someone on the MB committee yesterday and was assured that paying/attending short course sessions was not going to be a requirement - Dorm and meals yes, if I'm going to be using them. It looks like they are trying to get testing out of the conference proper - so that MB Wanabees and the MB Committee can attend conference sessions. Imagine that!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

EAS 2014
July 28 - August 1, 2014

Eastern Kentucky University, Richmond, Ky.

registration
Three ways to register...

Online Registration - Click to start online registration. Your registration will be reviewed by the registrar before your charge card is billed.
2014 Mail-in Form - click to download the paper application. Do not mail after July 15, 2013.
2014 Walk-in Registration - Print the paper application form, fill it out and bring it to the registration desk at the conference.
Preregistration will avoid the delays at check-in.
If you are a vendor go to the Vendor Registration.
The cutoff date for meals and dorms is July 11, 2014 Register early to get the choices you want.


----------

